# Wiring help on Ariens Heated Hand Grips



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey Guys / Gals see my video, sorry for the bad audio, should have taken off the water proof case.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Elt31987 said:


> Hey Guys / Gals see my video, sorry for the bad audio, should have taken off the water proof case.


 To extend your wire you need either 16 gauge or 18 gauge wire but 16 is preferable and just strip both and solder them together but just before put a 3 to 4" piece of shrink tubing so after you will use a heat gun which once done everything will be waterproof. Good Luck


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

+1 what Normex indicated


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Good info, looks like i'll need to find someone with a soldering kit and heat gun or buy one, i just don't know if i would ever use it again. So strip both ends and solder them together, then wrap that in shrink wrap and heat gun it. What do you mean by "But just before"? wouldn't i solder the pieces together, let it cool and then wrap it and heat gun it?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> Good info, looks like i'll need to find someone with a soldering kit and heat gun or buy one, i just don't know if i would ever use it again. So strip both ends and solder them together, then wrap that in shrink wrap and heat gun it. What do you mean by "But just before"? wouldn't i solder the pieces together, let it cool and then wrap it and heat gun it?



Think he means that you slide the heat shrink tubing onto the wires BEFORE joining and soldering them. One they are soldered, you can't get the shrink tubing on. Make sure to keep the shrink tubing out of the way while soldering, or it will get hot and shrink before you have a chance to slide it over the connection.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

That Explains it, thanks skutflut and Normex


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes +1 with Skut and if you're in a jam you can use a regular propane torch but heat the shrink from farther. A bit more tricky but very do able.
Try to get quality heat shrink the ones that oozes like a wax at each end which makes it very waterproof. Good Luck


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Completed my first soldering and wrapping. Looks pretty good to me. Now I just need to Dremel out the spot for the rocker switch


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Elt31987 said:


> Completed my first soldering and wrapping. Looks pretty good to me. Now I just need to Dremel out the spot for the rocker switch


 Good work, was the heat shrink oozing when you heated it, if yes it could stand more heat at each end where you would see it oozing out.
It has to be purchased with the oozing action that would be shown on the package. Don't worry if it was not with ooze type just put a dab of caulking on each end for waterproofing.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

My Home Depot didn't have the oozing type but good idea on the caulking, I have a new tube of clear caulking so that's perfect


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Done. I went a little too hasty with the Dremel in the corners but i still like it better than the circular switch the heated grips come with. Tried em out and they work great. And in case anyone was wondering how thick the dash is. Its d#mn thick. Thanks for all the help


----------

